# My story!



## mitzee (Jun 28, 2009)

I hesitated at first about joining this website, and then I realized how many people in this world face these everyday and common issues. I know am not alone and that gives some motivation and guidance. OK, so here is my story. And please don't stop reading I know this is long, but I have to see the opinions of an audience. I have been married for 10 years and I have to admit that not everything has been bad we have lived through very difficult moments in our lives together and also shared some great occasions and accomplishments. I have to say that the best thing during this life that I’ve shared with him is been my two wonderful boys. If I had to do this all over again just to have them I would. It is painful to make the decision because of all I invested in this relationship, but my time is running out, my patience and tolerance have reached the top. I don’t think I could do this anymore. Here is some of the reason that compile throughout these 10 years. Uhg, I really wish I could be more specific about the details but I want to keep a certain degree of anonymously. First, I know I married to young I was only eighteen when I meet this man; he has been the only one in my life in every way shape or form. He had been married before for almost 5 years, but his wife cheated on him. He is 8 years older than me and he has two older boys from his previous marriage. We are totally opposite and have very little in common, I am adventurous and always smiling, no not him. It has been very difficult for me every since this marriage initiated, however I know I have tried my very best through marriage counseling on more than three occasions and If you ask me now If wanted marriage counseling I would definitely have to say NO! I have tried speaking to him about separation but of course that’s out of the question for him. He will not agree to this. He has cheated on me in the past and I forgave him for this, but not forgot completely because even do it happened 8 years ago, it still bothers me (especially when we have huge arguments I bring it up). Along with that mistake the most recent one was he decided to drink and drive and mess up an 18 year career, which I really think is what caused everything to be in question whether I should keep throwing away more years of my life for someone that really has never made me happy and still so in mature. This was not his first incident; he had another DUI back when he was being unfaithful 8 years ago. I think the biggest of all the reasons has to be the lack of love and appreciation towards me. I really never felt Loved by this man and lacks all the emotional and compassion that a women needs. I truly believe he is not the love of my life! I am tired and have no more patience to be waiting for him to change. I wanted a wedding, I wanted counseling, I wanted another 3rd child, and I wanted to purchase our 3rd property together, but now I have said NO to all this things; however it is so difficult to make ultimate decision because of our children. I do have to admit that he is a very good father and he cares for the boys so much, and it breaks my heart with the idea that I would be divorcing their father. The kids are so attached to him, sometimes their closer to him then they are with me. I don’t want to regret a decision that was not thought meticulously. I have asked myself If I still love him like I used to, and of course my answer has been NO. Other reasons that I think hold me back is that fact that I don’t have a good job, I am a full time student and will graduate with my Bachelors this year. I have worked during our marriage and gone to school part-time, off and on,but my jobs have not been the best paying jobs I should say. A cause for this has been that fact that his job requires him to move a lot (military) he doesn’t understand that there is a lot of women in the same position that I am in. He complained to me yesterday and said that the fact that I have not finished school and not been able to have a good paying job has created huge stress for him throughout our marriage. OMG, I realized how long my story is and the more I think about it the more am prompt to keep writing. Give your honest opinion or just share your thoughts!


----------



## MrsVain (Feb 1, 2009)

Honestly, i couldnt find the reason you want to divorce him in the first place. He is a good father, and you dont love him like you used to. I heard he cheated on you once {and you forgave him--let it go} and he got a dui/dwi twice {bad choices on his part, but 2 times in how many years, you are lucky} so i dont understand why you want to leave after you invested so much to the marriage and your kids have a great environment to grow up in. 

could you possibly explain the reason you want a divorce?


----------

